# ASG in stores now



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Asg*



ASG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The latest issue of African Sporting Gazette is now available.
> It's the Namibia feature and one look will tell you why they are kicking S.A's butt when it comes to attracting international hunters.
> ...


Will it be available in Hoedspruit


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Nee wat Philip, jy kan nie verwag om in die middel van die paradys te bly en nog jou gunsteling tydskrif op tyd ook te kry nie 

As dit so was sou Gauteng waarskynlik leeg geloop het.

Lekker naweek

Johann


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yeeeeehaaaaaa! Cant wait to get my paws on it.


----------



## Sherrill Philip (Sep 29, 2007)

I just subscribed last week and I received my issue this week. It looks awesome! I can't wait to get started!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Awesome......*

Can we stock this magizine in Black hawk archery?

Could we advitise in it if so how much for a full page colour ad?

Please send us details on the procurement thereof if we can.

Thanks I looking forward to the read....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Craig,

During my one week trip to Namibia in the last week of November I could purchase the latest issue of the ASG as well as the former issue with the Zimbabwe special in a new hunting/bowhunting shop in Windhoek.
Great magazines - congratulations.
Unfortunately not much bowhunting stories/ trophies so far.
All the best for the future.

Frank


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

I wait for the former issue what you would send to me:wink:
In Germany we have a proverb " lass uns Nägel mit Köpfen machen " in english " lets make nails with heads "
How can I purchase / subscribe this magazine ?
If you want I send my Visa Card number to you for a year subscription.


----------



## Sherrill Philip (Sep 29, 2007)

I went to the following site and subscribed:
http://www.africansportinggazette.com/index.html

I received my first issue within a week or two.

GREAT magazine.

Sherrill Philip


----------

